# Anfängerfragen zu Netzwerk mit Linux & Windows



## ThemoH (6. November 2003)

hallo,

ich habe ein Netzwerk mit 3 Pcs. 2 x Xp und 1 x Me (Suse 9.0 läuft als zweit BS).
Verbunden sind die Rechner über einen Router (Netgaer RP614) als DHCP-Server und DSL.
Mein anliegen ist es nun, wenn ich Suse 9 gestartet habe, das alle Win-Rechner auf die freigegebenen Dateien von Suse 9 zugreifen können.
Von Suse 9 aus sehe ich alle Rechner nur umgekehrt nicht.
Alles andere habe ich bereits schon hinbekommen.
Wer kann mir helfen.

mfg ThemoH


----------



## Lampe (6. November 2003)

Moin,


ich tipp mal darauf dass du auf die Rechneransicht in der Netzwerkumgebung anspielt. Da wäre Samba dein Freund. (http://www.samba.org/)


Edit:

Da du die Winrechenr Freigaben siehst, scheinst du schon smbclient etc. installiert zu haben. Dann starte einfach mal den Samba Server.

Meist so (kann bei den Distris verschieden sein)

/etc/init.d/samba start    (<- bezogen auf Debian, Suse kann es woanders sein.)

Konfig-Datei wäre dann:    /etc/samba.conf


----------



## ThemoH (7. November 2003)

Moin Lampe,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, werde das ausprobieren.

mfg ThemoH


----------



## tuxracer (7. November 2003)

@Lampe


der Pfad ist bei SuSe( falls nicht schon wieder geändert)

/etc/samba/smb.conf


----------



## Christian Fein (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *@Lampe
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht um das Initscript und nicht um die Konfigurationsdatei.
Und die liegt wie Lampe richtig gesagt hat:
/etc/init.d/samba start


----------



## ThemoH (7. November 2003)

*Danke*

Hallo,

ihr... Ersteinmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, sie hat mir sehr weiter geholfen. Habe alles mit Hilfe von Yast2 erledigen können. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das mittlerweile so einfach geht. Habe auch schon Freigaben fürs Netzwerk vergeben. Sieht gut aus. Werde mir auch gleich das Nächste vornehmen.

ps.: Kann jetzt sogar von einem Win-Rechner einen Druckauftrag erteilen/senden, nur fragt er nun nach einem Password (Einstellung:smbsambawd) ? Habe aber keins vergeben/definiert! Wurde auch nach keinem gefragt? 
Gibt es denn ein Standard Password? 
Die Seiten von Samba sind nicht wirklich eine Hilfe - habe nirgens einen Hinweis darauf gefunden.


mfg ThemoH


----------



## tuxracer (10. November 2003)

@ThemoH


Du musst auf den Windowssystemen nen Benutzer mit dem gleichen Benutzernamen in Linux haben.  Das Windows AnmeldePasswort muss gleich sein wie das Sambapasswort.

Wenn das der Fall ist, dann musst Du diesem ein Sambapasswort geben.

Dies machst Du mit 


smbpasswd "Benutzername" -a

dannn wirst Du nach dem Passwort gefragt, und nachdem Du es einmal eingegeben hast kommt die Kontrolle, und Du musst es nochmals eingeben und bestätigen.


----------



## superharry (30. Juni 2005)

ich hab auch noch en frage hab XP Pro und SUSE 9.3 Pro! samba läuft auf suse und ich kan von suse auch auf die suse-freigabe zugreifen ich wollte aber von win XP drauf zu greifen
wen ich jetzt aber auf "Argbeitsgruppen anzeigen" in der netzwerkumgebung gehe kommt keine berechtigung blablabla ich bin aber nur in der gruppe Administratoren! die arbeitsgruppe is auch die gleiche 
vorher hab ich mit win 2003 drauf zu geriffen da ist alles gut gelaufen 
wäre gut wen mir jemand ne antwort schreibt
MFG Mario


----------



## tuxracer (30. Juni 2005)

@superharry


was für rechte Du unter Windows hast ist dem Samba ziemlich egal, zumindest dann, wenn Du in der /etc/samba/smb.conf  die Option 

security = user 

drin hast

alles was Samba dann will ist wie schon oben beschrieben ein Useraccount unter Linux, welcher den gleichen Namen und Passwort hat, wie unter Windows. wie der hinzugefügt wird ist auch beschrieben.

falls Du das nicht gebacken kriegst, kannst Du mal versuchsweise die Option auf

security = guest

umstellen
dann sind die restrictionen von Samba viel weniger , und Du solltest dann zui fast 100% drauf zugreifen können


----------



## superharry (30. Juni 2005)

ich hab in der conf garnichts umgeschrieben und unter win 2k3 gings auch! bloß XP bruach irgentwelche reche um auf netzwerkfreigaben zugreifen zu können! ich meine jetzt vom localhost ausgesehen! *g* 
und vll hat da einer auch Probleme mit gehabt, weil ich weiß nich mehr weiter! 
und mit administrator anmelden geht ja auch net so einfach!! und selbst wen ich nicht auf den SUSE rechner käme da müsste ja wenigstens der XP Rechner zu sehen sein oder ni
//edit
F***ing Zone alarm! hat sich alles erledigt !   fehler!! *g*

MFG Mario


----------



## superharry (3. Juli 2005)

hab doch noch ein kleines Problemchen!
hab die freigaben jetzt gefunden!
aber wenn ich draufzugreifen will da brauch ich ja ein pw! hab mit "smbpasswd -a user" ein user im samba angelegt und ein PW dazu aber ich kommnich drauf! nich mal im Konquer!
weiß da jemand bescheid! 
mit nem 
	
	
	



```
cat /etc/samba/smbpasswd
```
 kann ich ja da rein schauen und steht aber auch der user drin!!   
wenn ich im konquer dann smb://localhost eingebe kommt das login fenster da geb ich den user und das PW ein aber das fenster kommt immer wieder als wenn mein PW falsch wäre!  :suspekt: 
was es aber nich ist!!

MFG Mario


----------



## joker41215 (18. Juli 2005)

steht denn der User auch in den Freigaberechten des Shares?


----------

